# clef usb ssd sur ipad



## cillab (28 Décembre 2012)

bonnes fétes à  tous et la santé

 question du papi  j' ais un ipad  qui n'est pas wifi le no1 et je vois qu 'il existe des clefs USB SSD pour brancher sur l'ipad  je peut transferer mes photos de mon 27" sur la clef  pas besoin de wifi merci de vos lumieres


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2012)

cillab a dit:


> question du papi  j' ais un ipad  qui n'est pas wifi le no1



En dehors du fait que *tous* les iPad sont WiFi, *même le N° 1*, les iPad, c'est pas ici qu'on en parle ! On déménage.


----------



## edd72 (28 Décembre 2012)

Avec un adaptateur de ce type, tu pourras brancher une clé USB (et aussi une carte SD avec ce pack): http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A/kit-de-connexion-d’appareil-photo-ipad-apple


----------



## cillab (28 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En dehors du fait que *tous* les iPad sont WiFi, *même le N° 1*, les iPad, c'est pas ici qu'on en parle ! On déménage.[/QUOTE
> 
> désoler pour l'erreur de section  de mon post  merci encore et BONNES FÉTES


----------



## cillab (30 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En dehors du fait que *tous* les iPad sont WiFi, *même le N° 1*, les iPad, c'est pas ici qu'on en parle ! On déménage.


  merci

  pascal 77 j'ais dit une grosse bétise ok pour le WIFI mais je n'ais pas la 3g
par contre j'ai le kit sd et usb et lorsque je mets,une clef USB rien ne se passe??????


----------



## ckyja (30 Décembre 2012)

Ce kit USB ne sert qu'à connecter un APN, la lecture d'une clé usb n'est pas possible.


----------



## Karb0ne (31 Décembre 2012)

Si on peut utiliser une clé USB pour lire des vidéos par exemple mais dans ce cas il faut jailbreaker l'iPad 
Et attention les clés USB à connecter dessus ne doivent pas dépasser 100mA de consommation sinon l'iPad la bloque (perso chez moi 1 seul clé de 4Go fonctionne).
La solution aux problème est de passé par le lecteur de carte SD et une carte SD.


----------

